# Sicherheitslevel Robotersteuerung - Norm DIN EN ISO 10218-1



## daniel80 (8 Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

o.g. Norm gibt bei dem Sicherheitslevel folgendes an:
- Kap 5.4.2: min. PL = d
- Kap 5.4.3: Eine Risikobeurteilung kann ergeben, daß ein anderer PL maßgebend ist. 

Zu dem PL hätte ich folgenden Ansatz gewählt:
- Schwere der Verletzung: S2 (hoch)
- Expositionsdauer: Zugegeben ein Streitpunkt F1 (selten) oder F2 (hoch)
- Ausweichmöglichkeit: P2 (kaum möglich)

--> PL=d, wenn Expositionsdauer selten
--> PL=e, wenn Expositionsdauer hoch

Grundsätzlich verstehe ich die Festlegung des PL gem. 5.4.2 nicht, wenn im Folgekapitel (eigentlich nichtssagend) steht, daß eine RB durchaus einen anderen Wert ergeben kann (eher höher als niedriger). 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hierzu? Man müsste ja in der RB sowieso festhalten, wie man gerade auf einen niedrigeren Wert bzgl. Expositionsdauer kommt; was hindert mich daran, meinetwegen zur Prozessbeobachtung, direkt vor dem Schutzzaun (der bei "Durchdrehen" der Robotersteuerung mühelos durchbrochen werden kann) zu stehen, und damit eine hohe Expositionsdauer (und damit PL=e) zu erreichen?


----------



## SPS-freak1 (8 Februar 2019)

Das ist ein immer wiederkehrendes Streitthema. Wir sind in unserer Firma der Auffassung , dass ein PL d für Roboteranlagen,  die per Schutzzaun umschlossen sind,  reicht. Allerdings verbauen wir schon sichere Überwachungen der Roboter wenn diese deutlich den Zaun durchdringen können. Anders schaut es aus,  wenn am Roboter ein Arbeitsplatz ist und somit ein Werker dauernd dort steht. Dann muss das nochmal ganz anders betrachtet werden. Ist ein sensibles Thema.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A600FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## hirngabel (8 Februar 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hierzu? Man müsste ja in der RB sowieso festhalten, wie man gerade auf einen niedrigeren Wert bzgl. Expositionsdauer kommt; was hindert mich daran, meinetwegen zur Prozessbeobachtung, *direkt vor dem Schutzzaun (der bei "Durchdrehen" der Robotersteuerung mühelos durchbrochen werden kann) zu stehen*, und damit eine hohe Expositionsdauer (und damit PL=e) zu erreichen?



für welche Sicherheitsfunktion willst du denn einen PLr ermitteln?


----------



## daniel80 (11 Februar 2019)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> [...]Anders schaut es aus,  wenn am Roboter ein Arbeitsplatz ist und somit ein Werker dauernd dort steht. Dann muss das nochmal ganz anders betrachtet werden. Ist ein sensibles Thema.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A600FN mit Tapatalk



Genau so würde ich das auch betrachten: Je höher die (vermutete) Expositionsdauer, desto wahrscheinlicher der PL = e. Grundsätzlich sollte hier wahrscheinlich der Kunde mit einbezogen werden. Macht ja keinen Sinn, wenn der Kunde explizit einen PL = e verlangt, man die Steuerung aber nur auf PL = d auslegt...


----------



## daniel80 (11 Februar 2019)

hirngabel schrieb:


> für welche Sicherheitsfunktion willst du denn einen PLr ermitteln?



Noch gibt es die Sicherheitsfunktion nicht. War eher ne grundsätzliche Frage.


----------



## Tommi (16 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe die Tage bei PILZ gelernt, daß die EN 10218 1+2 in der Überarbeitung sind, auch diesbezüglich.
Aber vor 2020 ist mit keinem Resultat zu rechnen.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2019)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Das ist ein immer wiederkehrendes Streitthema. Wir sind in unserer Firma der Auffassung , dass ein PL d für Roboteranlagen,  die per Schutzzaun umschlossen sind,  reicht. Allerdings verbauen wir schon sichere Überwachungen der Roboter wenn diese deutlich den Zaun durchdringen können. Anders schaut es aus,  wenn am Roboter ein Arbeitsplatz ist und somit ein Werker dauernd dort steht. Dann muss das nochmal ganz anders betrachtet werden. Ist ein sensibles Thema.



Handhaben wir auch so und führt auch immer zu Diskussionen ("Braucht ihr wirklich soviel Fläche ... Der Arbeitsbereich ist doch viel kleiner ...")
Noch interessanter wird es, wenn kein durchgängiges Schutzgitter möglich ist und Lichtgitter oder Sicherheitsscanner zum Einsatz kommen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## daniel80 (18 Februar 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe die Tage bei PILZ gelernt, daß die EN 10218 1+2 in der Überarbeitung sind, auch diesbezüglich.
> Aber vor 2020 ist mit keinem Resultat zu rechnen.



Moin - danke für die Info! Warst du bei dem CMSE-Seminar?


----------



## Tommi (18 Februar 2019)

Ne, "Automation on tour", jährliche regionale Veranstaltung...


----------



## daniel80 (18 Februar 2019)

Wie war dein Gesamteindruck? Ich würde ggf. diese Woche mal dorthin fahren.


----------



## Tommi (18 Februar 2019)

Gut, neben Produktwerbung auch allgemeine Infos zu Neuerungen etc.
Die Jungs kennen sich gut aus...


----------

